# uma_zone_t is thread safe in freebsd kernel space?



## choupani (May 8, 2019)

I have two threads which in both of them I use uma_zalloc() and uma_zfree() functions for the one variable of uma_zone_t. 
I want to know uma_zone_t is thread safe or not?


----------

